# Love this video



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Engineer's dream.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Black is a very common color!


----------



## CoastalLarry (Aug 2, 2021)

bwilson4web said:


> Engineer's dream.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Fascinating video!
Thanks for posting.
Go Tesla.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

also a great example of why Tesla should be in the drone business.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> also a great example of why Tesla should be in the drone business.


Some non-Tesla, EV owners think all Tesla owners are 'drones.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> also a great example of why Tesla should be in the drone business.


Because they hired someone who can operate a drone?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Because they hired someone who can operate a drone?


And a producer/editor who put the package together. Now if the team becomes the core of a Press office.

Bob Wilson


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Amazing drone pilotage, to be sure. I wonder how many drones they went through for this video, flying into, through, and around the machinery and car parts. Certainly fun to watch!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Because they hired someone who can operate a drone?


In addition to that, it also shows the capabilities of combining AI, vision, sensors and a very talented driver or pilot. I have the latest DJI Mavic 3, And the automated flying modes are pretty amazing, but the video would've been hilarious trying to use FSD on that path. It just helps me get more convinced that the technology is best suited for a driver assistance and ride enhancement. I also think one of the major problems with FSD is the fact that they are trying to make it work on roads. Once you have a flying cars the FSD will have a lot less corner cases.

But the press is pretty amazing also.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Just turn it on and release a new version every two weeks. Cut out the threats to take it away. 

Let's get back to normal.

Bob Wilson


----------

